# Crisis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Went to feed the fish and saw my 30g tropical tank is leaking from the seem at the bottom. Checked filters which are operating fine, no water anywhere else it seems to be coming from a the bottom as my tank has a wood frame I see it emerge everytime I wipe it off.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thats not good!

time for a new (larger) tank i think! If you are goign to try and repair the leak with silicone, you would need the glass to be dry i believe.


better a small leak than the tank shattering and water and fish goign everywhere!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't decided what to do yet just taking fish out, have a 29g rubbermaid and have moved most fish, ornaments over. Running the filter and soon heater in that until I can sort out the rest.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

good luck  I wish your fisha stress-less move


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I suggest you get a replacement tank like *today* with the same top dimensions so your hood will fit it.

You're looking at about $65-70+tax


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm waiting for the big man up to get home (dad) to see if he wants the tank gone or not. Should only be another hour before he is back. If I get the green light I will be on the road. 

Who has the best price on bare tanks? 30g 12x36


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless things have changed, Big Al's has the best prices on most tanks. Worst case scenario, you reseal the old tank and have 2.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

not too sure  its been a while since i was in the market for a new tank.

big als maybe for a bare tank?

walmart for a kit, if they go up that big in size


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Am looking for a 36 by 12 tank if someone has one.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am trying to find a used one to save some money otherwise I'll be going to big als for a 38g 12X36X20 69.99. Don't want to stress my fish out anymore then I have to.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Found a 35g, leak testing it now but should be fine. 36x12.5x19. I'm sure the angels will enjoy the extra height.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> not too sure  its been a while since i was in the market for a new tank.
> 
> big als maybe for a bare tank?
> 
> walmart for a kit, if they go up that big in size


IIRC Wallys goes up to 29gal. Tho I think they have a 38gal.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

BigAls definitely is going to be your best retail bet. For used, how do you know if it's going to leak, too?  I would go new, I expect it to be $60-$70 or so+taxes. Hope your new find works great for you!

W


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tried to save some $$ I'll soon be out of work.

Wish me luck, this was half the price of a new one of a similar size.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Tried to save some $$ I'll soon be out of work.
> 
> Wish me luck, this was half the price of a new one of a similar size.


good luck!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well it passed the leak test I will be keeping a very close eye on it. For now it is set back up with all ornaments and fish back in. They probably aren't to happy at this point and hopefully I have no deaths from the events. I put a few caps of stablity into the tank just in case. I will need a new thermometer and will invest in a proper one this time around. It's been a he-- of a day.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck -- hope the stress is over!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I am trying to find a used one to save some money otherwise I'll be going to big als for a 38g 12X36X20 69.99. Don't want to stress my fish out anymore then I have to.


At least you have a spare 30G now to maybe take up reptile keeping .

Something fun and easy like maybe a kenyan sand boa. All you need is the boa, some sand, your tank, a heating pad and a little ceramic heat emitting bulb (which in some people's opinion is optional). And a water bowl and mice, of course. Total cost <$100 though if you get the boa from kijiji or something like that. A lot of people breed boas and pythons and cornsnakes these days and their prices are absurdly low, just like people who sell african cichlids out of their basement.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol I don't think I'll be making that leap for awhile. Paranoid enough now as it is, though I never had the urge to get a snake.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You should be able to fix the leaking tank some time when you're feeling less frazzled! It's not very difficult.

You have my sympathy for what you just went through. Good thing you had that Rubbermaid bin handy. At least it was a small leak, not a blowout or cracked pane!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's funny how I was going to clean it out, it had goldies in it a few weeks earlier before they went into the pond. The plan is to maybe sell the tank as is and see if there is any interest to make the money back I spent on the new tank otherwise I'll seal it and keep it as a spare.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> It's funny how I was going to clean it out, it had goldies in it a few weeks earlier before they went into the pond. The plan is to maybe sell the tank as is and see if there is any interest to make the money back I spent on the new tank otherwise I'll seal it and keep it as a spare.











?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ?


Insert Pokemon challenger.  Cute looking reptile what is it?


----------

